
The raise of AAA+ Games - pierre
http://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/2016-11-25-weak-aaa-launches-are-a-precursor-to-industry-transition
======
josho
I suppose this is the natural consequence when you repeatedly release game
sequels--your audience potentially grows tired of the same thing.

Further, I'd argue that we are in the dark ages of gaming. Yes, game engines,
broadband, and hardware make for incredible experiences. But, publishers
aren't daring with new experiences, so the market is filled with constant
rehashes of the same franchise. Since that didn't make enough for the industry
now we have deluxe editions and season passes ad nauseum.

Where is game innovation? Instead of DLC for new maps, where are the
procedurally generated levels to keep a game fresh? Where is the progress in
AI for single player games? Where are the driving games filled with traffic to
drive around?

